# How Much Have You Spent on Steam?



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2017)

So how much money have you spent on Steam so far in total? Can be guesses.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2017)

too much


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 29, 2017)

US$37.88.

I'm really lucky and have been gifted a few games so I haven't spent that much. Plus my laptop is a potato and can barely run anything.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 29, 2017)

maybe 20 dollars but it was my friend's money


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 30, 2017)

OMG I don't even know...... But so far I have 60 games total...


----------



## fenris (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not sure.  I try to get things on sale when I can, so it's not as much as it could have been?


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

?5


----------



## cIementine (Apr 1, 2017)

probably like ?22 or something bc i bought the walking dead michonne for ?3.50 on sale and walking dead season 3 for ?18


----------



## Steelfang (Apr 1, 2017)

Close to $162, at least as far as my account history goes, but that's over a few years, and I have 48 games. I wait until the huge winter sales event and splurge whatever I get for Christmas on a few new games. Never thought I'd end up with 52 hours on WolfQuest of all things, and that's the one game I didn't get on a huge discount.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I think in total I've spent about $10 in Steam, including the game Goat Simulator. Muahaha.


----------



## Tao (Apr 1, 2017)

Probably about ?50 maximum, including other stores that just give you steam keys.

Most of my 200-300+ games are either crap from humblebundle that came with "that one game I actually want" or gifts. I've bought like 5 games on Steam, and it's pretty much just the Valve ones...Which I would have gotten on sale for next to nothing.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

Maybe 50 bucks or so, they were gifts to an old friend and I barely use steam that much anymore


----------



## Squidward (Apr 9, 2017)

About €15, I only bought a discounted version of ESO and Skyrim.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 9, 2017)

i've been on steam for almost 14 years and i've amassed 873 games, so probably way too much. a lot of those are trash from bundles i'll never play though, but i've still spent a good deal of money


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 9, 2017)

Less than I thought.


----------



## opalskiies (Apr 9, 2017)

Nothing.  I only have two games that are worth money and my boyfriend bought them both when they were on sale!


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 10, 2017)

Welp.. that was a bit more than I had anticipated :')
I figured with all the bundles, sales, and trading, it'd be a bit less than that for my stash.

About 1/4 of it was gifts, though.. That makes me feel a little less bad, lol


----------



## OviRy8 (Apr 10, 2017)

$39.93 in total including Rocket League, Undertale, and like 5 cars for Rocket League.


----------



## Dolphishy (Apr 12, 2017)

About $300 CAD, but I try to buy things only when on sale, and a good 15% or so of what I've spent is on gifts/bundles I've shared with my siblings.


----------



## Solus (Apr 13, 2017)

Dustmop said:


> Welp.. that was a bit more than I had anticipated :')
> I figured with all the bundles, sales, and trading, it'd be a bit less than that for my stash.
> 
> About 1/4 of it was gifts, though.. That makes me feel a little less bad, lol



Oh gosh, and you have over 1,685+ games on your library. I wonder how big your scroll is on your steam library. 
Also, don't forget to add all the subscription payments from FFXIV. 

And.... I'm afraid to check mine. lol I want to live my life knowing I didn't spend more than a thousand on my steam account.


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 13, 2017)

silly Goose said:


> Oh gosh, and you have over 1,685+ games on your library. I wonder how big your scroll is on your steam library.
> Also, don't forget to add all the subscription payments from FFXIV.
> 
> And.... I'm afraid to check mine. lol I want to live my life knowing I didn't spend more than a thousand on my steam account.



Omg.. I have so many categories on Steam to sort my library - or at least a good chunk of it, the important stuff, yunno - by genre. Still, it pretty much just stays open to my Favorites. I have a co-op tab, too, for when Boyfren and I are burnt out on looking for something not ARK or FFXIV.
tbh I'm a little afraid to tackle the whole thing, I dunno how people with like 3k+ or 5k+ manage to find anything xD

As far as FF goes, I don't pay for that. Boyfren covers both of our subs. I've bought a few things from the cash shop on my own, but that's been it, lol

cheeeeck it. see your grand total. something something dark side.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2017)

Like €80 out of my own pockets, Steam says €190 in their store and like €50 from my PayPal account (which is only payment from surveys). I was expecting a lot more from my PayPal tbh, as I use it the most to buy bundles which makes up 50% of my library, the rest being free keys and direct purchases.


----------



## Noir (Apr 14, 2017)

I think it has to be under 50, particularly due to humble bundles and such. I may had bought two games only on steam, personally, which was RPG Maker (somenumberhere) and garrys mod. So probably originally around 30$? Because I feel like I may have also got Age of Empires II Remastered.


But uh. I'm not sure. My memory is failing me.



That, and I keep thinking how my boyfriend has over 500+ games on steam. >______>

Some he was gifted, a majority from humble bundles. I'm like, ... fam.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2017)

i have spent more on dota hats than games on steam


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 15, 2017)

If I totaled it right then I've spent about $1,588.38 CAD in the 4 or so years I've had a steam account..... yikes 
But.. I mean, in my defense I would have paid about triple that if I'd bought all of my games while they weren't on sale so....


----------



## ams (Apr 15, 2017)

Not much, especially when you look at the hours I've put into the games I have. I've bought 3 games: Binding of Isaac Rebirth + DLC (550 hours), Stardew valley (200 hours) and a third game that I wish I hadn't purchased. So maybe around $50?


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I don't know. A lot. I have 174 games in my library, but 80% of those I've gotten on sale, and probably about 10% are gifts. So I'd say that over the years, I've spent at least $250 on Steam. I've been on since 2013 though, so I've had a lot of time to amass my horde.


----------



## easpa (Apr 18, 2017)

Loooooord, €2220 apparently? Really it was only €435 since the vast majority of my purchases were during different sales, but that's still a lot considering I don't play many games on Steam anymore


----------



## Zireael (Apr 18, 2017)

Not that much compared to most. I reckon it must be just over ?100, that's including gifts I've sent to people. I tend to wait for sales before buying, the only exceptions being GTAV and NieR: Automata. A lot of my library was gifted to me too.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 18, 2017)

Zilch.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2017)

like 250-300 sek so not a lot. i havent bought a lot of games from steam


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 21, 2017)

looks like i'll be rewarding valve over the next few months for introducing some much needed matchmaking changes to dota


----------

